# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  طلب

## عاشقة العسكري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

لوسمحتوا اذا ماعليكم امر ابي تحميل برنامج البوربوينت 

واتمنى انه مايكون فيه فايروس   

ابيه ضروري اذا ممكن اليوم  :bigsmile:

----------


## دمعة على السطور

وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..


اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


إن شاء الله لي عودة للبحث عن الرابط عزيزتي..


سوف انقله لمنتدى الكمبيوتر والانترنت

وإن شاء الله تشوفي مساعدة خيتي..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.


دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------

